# Bentley Sep 7 2011 - Dec 6 2022



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

So sorry for your loss  he was a handsome boy


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Crap..... I'm so sorry.


----------



## CharSid (9 mo ago)

I am so very sorry for your loss.😢


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

What a beautiful boy. I am so sad for you . It never gets easier. HUGS 💞


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

My condolences. It’s never long enough… and so hard when they pass before their time. ❤


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's never easy to say goodbye to our furry friends. Sending hugs and peace from your heart 🕊


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I’m so sorry .


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of Bentley. He was an adorable pup and grew into a handsome fella.


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

I’m so sorry for your loss.


----------



## GoldenRetieverL0ver08 (4 mo ago)

Mr. Bojangles said:


> Those of you who were here in 2011 when I lost Mr. Bojangles may remember that we picked up our Dichi puppy in November of that year. Bentley was a wonderful friend and a very sweet boy. I can't believe 11 years have passed since we lost Bo and brought home Bentley. On Tuesday, December 6, we had to say goodbye to Bentley. He passed peacefully in my arms at home after a short battle with cancer of the liver. I am glad he is no longer hurting and hope that he found Bo over the bridge and the two of them are having a great time together. I miss them both so much.
> View attachment 898310
> View attachment 898311
> View attachment 898312


Im so sorry for your loss.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I remember so well. I'm so sorry for your heartbreak.


----------



## michaeldwilson (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss. What a beautiful dog and a beautiful life.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm very sorry you lost Bentley.....


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I remember both - and I am so sorry for your loss. Bentley was an adorable pup who grew into a beautiful dog.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I’m so sorry. I hope they are happily playing together waiting to see you again one day.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

So sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful dog..


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry for the loss of Bentley. He was a pretty dog.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I’m so sorry, run free Bentley!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I remember both of them although I was mostly "lurking" here at the time.

So very sorry for the loss of Bentley. What a gorgeous boy!


----------

